

America's first bookless public library will look 'like an Apple Store' - rmason
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/13/3872478/americas-first-bookless-public-library-will-look-like-an-apple-store

======
peapicker
If this is the future of 'libraries' I am very sad.

I fear it will be, though... so I have bought over a thousand books in the
last year at used book stores and library sales. I plan to have enough real
book to tide me through the next 4 decades at least.

